# I completely missed this story, W.Silva and Shogun had a fight for a puppy!



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

just in case you missed this story like I did. It's from Bas Rutten so it's a reliable source

http://www.basrutten.tv/Rutten-Report-v11.html

* Bas Rutten on Silva/Shogun
**On Silva vs Shogun***

IF that fight happens, it’s going to be a crazy fight, they won’t hold anything back, take that from me.

A nice little story here for the people who didn’t hear this yet, and I don’t know if we said it on air, so I will write it down just to make sure.

Mauricio had a nest of pit-bull puppies and Wanderlei wanted to have one. Mauricio asked him $600 (for what I understand) for it, but Wanderlei said that he wanted it for free. Mauricio told him that he needed the money and that Wanderlei has money enough anyway. So Wanderlei’s response was that he wanted to fight for the puppy. If Mauricio would win, he would pay him the money, if he would win, he would get the puppy for free. Well, Wanderlei knocked Mauricio out!
If they fight like this for a puppy, how are they going to fight for the belt?! But of course there is also Arona, who is going to be HIS next opponent, is it for the belt? Time will tell.

I could also imagine Silva winning an MMA fight since he has better more agressive hands which seem to be Shogun's weakness. Wandy is also a bad ass challenging Shogun to a fight for the puppies.
-----

that is really funny! I bet it was like an older brother syndrom thing, and that's why shogun was KO'd. Although I have read around and some people said shogun KO'd him, but who knows, funny story nethertheless :laugh:

also some people say that the story ended up being a lie, it came out just after shogun won the GP that Shogun would lose on purpose to Wand, and they wouldn't fight for real... so who knows :dunno:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

There are way too many rumors about Shogun/Wandy fights. You hear that Shogun tools Wandy in sparring from one guy and then the exact opposite from another. I also have heard the rumor that if they met in the GP, Shogun was going to intentionally lose. 

I'd love to see the two go at it.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Didn't this happen 2 years ago?


----------



## Rampage Jr. (Oct 12, 2007)

they have both always said they will never fight each other even if they had to meet now it the UFC


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That's an awesome story that I actually haven't heard yet. Damn, I bet Wanderlei bit the dog's head off afterwards. You know, because dude's a savage.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Damone said:


> That's an awesome story that I actually haven't heard yet. Damn, I bet Wanderlei bit the dog's head off afterwards. You know, because dude's a savage.


WAS a savage...

The new Wanderlei will instead eventually lose a knot-rope tug-of-war after 15 minutes of wild and poorly aimed pulling. The dog will have fallen once during an exchange in the middle.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Shogun disconfirmed this rumor in a video interview. He said that he gave Silva the puppy when he asked for it.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

am i the only one who thinks that shogun is breeding dogs for the purpose of fighting them

and will be the ufc's micheal vick lol


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> That's an awesome story that I actually haven't heard yet. Damn, I bet Wanderlei bit the dog's head off afterwards. You know, because dude's a savage.


lmao! but know I don't think silva is the wild man he used to be sadly 



Rated said:


> Shogun disconfirmed this rumor in a video interview. He said that he gave Silva the puppy when he asked for it.


any chance of a video bud? because apparently in another video silva denied the whole thing to prevent them fighting in the GP. But no link for that video :/


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> just in case you missed this story like I did. It's from Bas Rutten so it's a reliable source
> 
> http://www.basrutten.tv/Rutten-Report-v11.html
> 
> ...


You see, just another example that the UFC isn't paying its fighters enough!


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

actually didnt this story originate from the pride days

another example of how pride was stealing money from there fighters


----------

